# Identify Please



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

My cousin and I picked up a piranha today, not sure which specis it is, pictures wont do! videos are better, watch in 720p hd for the clearest quality possible.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm getting a little dizzy from looking at the vid. Serra. Compressus???


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

jp80911 said:


> I'm getting a little dizzy from looking at the vid. Serra. Compressus???


lol sorry, my hands cant keep still


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm no pro, but I think it looks like an Altuvei


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

Compressus vs altuvei, any other opinions?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright, thanks Briaan for posting the pics of my fish above hope someone can ID this for me. Im thinking either comp or altuvei, but im no expert so i'll wait for someone else to reply.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He looks really stressed...so most of his features are washed out. I would let him settle in for a while and try again. Maybe someone can ID him from the pictures or video...but I cant.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would say S. compressus. A good set of pics area lot easier to ID from then a vid as pics are uswually clearer and and alot easier to look at what you want then a vid where 90% of the time the fish is at a bad angle, too dark, moving... A few good flank shots are alot more helpful. It mayby abit difficult to get a really clear flank shot but it would be better then a vid.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I would say S. compressus. A good set of pics area lot easier to ID from then a vid as pics are uswually clearer and and alot easier to look at what you want then a vid where 90% of the time the fish is at a bad angle, too dark, moving... A few good flank shots are alot more helpful. It mayby abit difficult to get a really clear flank shot but it would be better then a vid.


I just posted some new ones on my new ID thread, check them out.


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

Watch in 720p n pause it for pics lmao, it's clear, I agree about the bad angle, why take one picture when I can get 30 pictures per second?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Briaan said:


> Watch in 720p n pause it for pics lmao, it's clear, I agree about the bad angle, why take one picture when I can get 30 pictures per second?


Sure you can pause it but there is still blurr from motion and alot of glare from the white substrate. I could search though a vid trying to find a good pic but that is more time then I plan to spend.

What its size? and do you know its collection point?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Watch in 720p n pause it for pics lmao, it's clear, I agree about the bad angle, why take one picture when I can get 30 pictures per second?


Sure you can pause it but there is still blurr from motion and alot of glare from the white substrate. I could search though a vid trying to find a good pic but that is more time then I plan to spend.

What its size? and do you know its collection point?
[/quote]

The piranha was purchased from Aquatic Kingdom a few years ago and then sold to me yesterday. Here are some clearer pics that were taken today.
The piranha is currently at 5.5 inches.


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Watch in 720p n pause it for pics lmao, it's clear, I agree about the bad angle, why take one picture when I can get 30 pictures per second?


Sure you can pause it but there is still blurr from motion and alot of glare from the white substrate. I could search though a vid trying to find a good pic but that is more time then I plan to spend.

What its size? and do you know its collection point?
[/quote]
Your right about the motion blur, but there are clear shots, if you don't want to find them, that's fine, I'm doing this for Sylar as it is his fish, the video is pretty clear IMO, try are often bad angles as I was looking at the fish not my phone, very segments should be enough to Id the piranha, but he has been stressed guess, not the healthiest p there is, a week or two of settleing and I'll try again


----------



## dsl001 (Mar 9, 2011)

Briaan said:


> My cousin and I picked up a piranha today, not sure which specis it is, pictures wont do! videos are better, watch in 720p hd for the clearest quality possible.


Looks just like my 6 inch Compressus.


----------

